
Show HN: Jetstream – webcam live-streaming without the bullshit - jstanley
https://jetstream.club/
======
jstanley
The idea here is that if you want to do a quick live-stream of something, you
can just go on the web page, click the button, and share the link. You don't
have to sign up, send money, download a streaming client, etc.

It's essentially "Facebook Live" for people who aren't on Facebook.

It's open source and self-hostable.

------
yodon
It's probably a good idea for a site whose main message is "it just works" to
have a better initial phone visit experience than the current unattractive pop
up saying "No WebRTC support???" and an "OK" button.

~~~
jstanley
Sorry about that. What phone/browser are you using that doesn't have WebRTC
support?

~~~
yodon
I'm running the Chrome browser on iOS (yes, I know it's a wrapper... I prefer
the UI). Latest production versions of each.

